# 320 lbs Russian Mass Monster | Sergey Kulaev



## Viking (Apr 26, 2018)

320 lbs Russian Mass Monster | You Haven't Heard Yet | Sergey Kulaev - YouTube


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 26, 2018)

What a monster. Crazy calves....


----------



## squatster (Apr 26, 2018)

It's amazing how big some people are


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 26, 2018)

Amazing:muscles:


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 27, 2018)

Look out! This guys has a tremendous physique. With those genetics it will be interesting to see just how far he goes.


----------



## SURGE (May 3, 2018)

He is a monster. Even at the end next to William Bonac he looks great. There are so many freaks out there you never hear about.


----------



## Viking (May 3, 2018)

SURGE said:


> He is a monster. Even at the end next to William Bonac he looks great. There are so many freaks out there you never hear about.



That stood out to me as well. He doesn't have the shape but even next to one of the best in the world he is impressive.


----------



## Viking (May 3, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> What a monster. Crazy calves....



If I had calves like that I would be permanently in shorts


----------



## woody (May 3, 2018)

freak!!


----------



## Victory (May 7, 2018)

This guy is huge. Never heard of him.


----------



## BG (May 7, 2018)

He's big... i just don't know about his shape tho. Looked to be wide in the waist. Some impressive shots tho. HOpe he stays healthy


----------



## AGGRO (May 14, 2018)

BG said:


> He's big... i just don't know about his shape tho. Looked to be wide in the waist. Some impressive shots tho. HOpe he stays healthy



His shape isn't the best but he is a freak. He is the type of guy that won't do well in big shows but will make some of the biggest names in bodybuilding look small.


----------



## nothuman (May 14, 2018)

Anyone remember Alexey Lesuvov, the Russian teen prodigy? Haven't heard about him in years.


----------



## Victory (May 15, 2018)

nothuman said:


> Anyone remember Alexey Lesuvov, the Russian teen prodigy? Haven't heard about him in years.



Wouldn't surprise me if that guy burnt out. I don't think he has competed for a few years.


----------



## odin (May 15, 2018)

nothuman said:


> Anyone remember Alexey Lesuvov, the Russian teen prodigy? Haven't heard about him in years.



I think he is doing what a lot do these days and coaching online through social media. The last time he competed was 2015 and he is young. Not sure if he plans to compete again.


----------



## striffe (May 22, 2018)

This guy looks like he is loaded up on everything. He has packed on a lot of size since he won his pro card in 2016.


----------



## ketsugo (May 23, 2018)

Wow ok this guy I think looks awesome and normally I don’t like the freaky but he still has that classic look did I miss how tall ? He’s humungous but good humuoungusness lol in my crazy opinion.


----------



## ketsugo (May 23, 2018)

Is this guy a pro ? Damn shame if not


----------



## ketsugo (May 23, 2018)

striffe said:


> This guy looks like he is loaded up on everything. He has packed on a lot of size since he won his pro card in 2016.





So he is pro I think he should enter all the major shows he looks incredible


----------



## FastBunny (May 29, 2018)

True freak monster. So many of these people out there just don’t have the fame but would make Olympia much more interesting!


----------

